# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilën pije freskuese preferoni ?

## km92

Cilen nga keto pije freskuese e preferoni me shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

Vota ime shkon per *Pepsi*   :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Vota ime shkon per fanta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

une jap voten coca coles

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Cola..pastaj Fanta. Edhe pse tani spara pi shume soft drinks,too much sugar.lol...n si besoj ato...zero sugar crap  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Tashi ka ngel ajo shprehja qe pim cola se nuk pin mo shumica.

Une pervete Sprite

----------


## Visage

Coca Cola dhe Fanta.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Una vdes per kafe, imagjino, sot kam pire 4 kafe ne filxhan çaje, pastaj edhe cola me pelqen shume, po ne plan te pare eshte kafeja.

----------


## Visage

> Una vdes per kafe, imagjino, sot kam pire 4 kafe ne filxhan çaje, pastaj edhe cola me pelqen shume, po ne plan te pare eshte kafeja.



Shif shif, lukas permbajuni temes ju lutem.   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   Po flasim per pop drinks, jo per kafe, se sa per kafe mua s'ma kalon dot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Una per vete coca-cola edhe sprite ,,,*

----------


## bunny

Asnjera...nuk me pelqejne pijet me gaz... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## OO7

Nuk e Di NQS e Keni Ngju apo e Keni Provu , Po : *Dr Pepper* : osht me e papamja nga te gjitha !!

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

LoL...une e kam provuar,eshte nice.

----------


## Santana

Votova per Coca Colen pasi eshte pije me e mire hehe

----------


## Moltisanti

*ivi* te zgjon nga gjumi , qesh sa here i kujtoj nostallgjite e fillimive te demokracise qe mashin robt kanoçet e pijeve freskuse neper bufe . lool

----------


## romeoOOO

Ujë, mundesisht te ftohte tani ne vere!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Daja dihet qe Raki frigoriferi te fresket fare pij :buzeqeshje: 

*Dito.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

2 te parat dhe ndonje pije tjeter. 

Sa per 2  e dyte nuk hyjne tek preferencat e mia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DEA27

po ujin pse se kane perfshire ai per mua eshte jeta, pas ujit birra!!!!

----------


## MICHI

coke edhe uj.

----------

